# Crappie FALL Sale..!!



## dwaz (Oct 8, 2012)

We have everything from plastics to exclusive hand-made jigs on sale now!! Only $3.99 shipping on all orders plus two FREE bonuses with all orders.. If you have never tried us before this is a great time !! Have a great Fall Crappie Season..!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome! Gonna get me some more crappie lures for the fall bite


----------



## dwaz (Oct 22, 2012)

Donkey Head...with spinner..!!!
Tapered Pill-shaped lead head with Colorado spinner attached.. Adds flash and action to your favorite bait..!! Bronze Eagle Claw hooks.
1/16 oz. has #4 hook 1/32 oz. has #6 hook

NOW 20 pack is now on SALE..reg. price $9.38 NOW ONLY $8.74

Remember only $3.99 shipping on all orders........


----------



## dwaz (Oct 28, 2012)

Something is coming on Halloween for ALL our Facebook and Tinboat friends!!! Keep watching.......


----------



## dwaz (Nov 1, 2012)

Our Fall Crappie Sale has been extended until November 30th!!! Lots of you are taking advantage of our 'Halloween Treat' !!! Remember that ends on Sunday, Nov. 4th!!!


----------

